# Scareme's Famous Ice Cubes!



## scareme

I know everyone on here thinks I'm a terrible cook, probably because I told you I was. But you know, at almost every party we are invited to, I am asked to bring the ice. So I'm your go to person for ice. So here is my tried and true recipe for ice cubes....

http://www.food.com/recipe/ice-cubes-420398

Here are some pictures of how you can serve the ice cubes....










































And some reviews of my famous ice cubes....

http://www.food.com/recipe/ice-cubes-420398/review

Next time I'll share my recipe for boiling water. It's for the more advanced cook, since you will have to use the stove.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*You are sure on a roll today, scareme! Since you've got a recipe for boiling water, maybe I should share my recipe on 
"How to Make Water from Scratch". *_


----------



## scareme

I would love your recipe Troll Wizard. I've always wanted to try making water from scratch, but I thought it might be too hard. Is the recipe for the novice or the chef?


----------



## Troll Wizard

scareme said:


> I would love your recipe Troll Wizard. I've always wanted to try making water from scratch, but I thought it might be too hard. Is the recipe for the novice or the chef?


_*It's a very simple recipe, one that anyone can learn very quickly! You don't have to be a trained chef to learn this one! It was one I actually got from a Martha's cookbooks, "It's a Good Thing" or "How to Cook With Limited Ingredients, While in Prison!".*_


----------



## Zurgh

Who knew water could become solid! Almost unbelievable... till I tried it. WOW! This has added a whole new dimension to cooking. How long has this been around? Totally changed my life, thank you, scareme!


----------



## Hairazor

This will make it much easier than my old method of chipping chunks of ice from the yard into little cubes


----------



## Death's Door

Oh Scareme. Thanx for sharing you culinary skills with us. Sometimes you need just the basics for a good recipe!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did the voices from your new prop tell you to go hunting for ice cube recipes in the wee hours of the morning?


----------



## Lunatic

You had me going until I looked at the recipe. I think that is really great that you can make ice cubes, Scareme. I hope that one day you can make them without the recipe. Fingers crossed! Can you make me some for my fog chiller?


----------



## ErnieHorning

I can't believe I've made it this far in life without this recipe. It was so easy that I had it figured out in just a few hours. This will also save scads of money, since the price of ice is so high.


----------



## Headless

hahahahahahahaha Scareme - I LOVE the reviews for this - gave us a great laugh for the night.


----------



## stick

I am going to make me an ice sandwich for lunch today. It looks so good and tasty.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'll have to try your recipe mine taste a little flat


----------



## hedg12

scareme said:


> Next time I'll share my recipe for boiling water. It's for the more advanced cook, since you will have to use the stove.


Oh, so you have to _make_ boiling water! My wife and I always find these supposedly easy recipes that claim that all you have to do is "add boiling water" but we've never been able to find it in the stores! I can't wait to tell her that we can make it at home!

Now all we need to do is figure out who that Herb fellow is that always likes to hang out with butter and garlic... :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^I have a feeling this is something to do with the "ice baths" that chefs always talk about dunking boiled vegetables into.... Dang it, if I can't make ice, then an ICE bath is out of the question. Dang it!


----------



## scareme

hedg12 said:


> Oh, so you have to _make_ boiling water! My wife and I always find these supposedly easy recipes that claim that all you have to do is "add boiling water" but we've never been able to find it in the stores! I can't wait to tell her that we can make it at home!
> 
> Now all we need to do is figure out who that Herb fellow is that always likes to hang out with butter and garlic... :googly:


Good luck on boiling water. Just keep the 911 number next to the phone because it's so hard to look up after you've burnt 8 fingers. And as far as finding Herb, I think he is a devoted gardener. I've always heard to bring in Herb from the garden. And he doesn't want to stay in the kitchen, because the next time you read a recipe, it will recommend bringing Herb in from the garden again.

P5, as a squash vegetable I could see where you would enjoy an ice bath. Maybe a little bubble bath with it.


----------



## Copchick

Scareme - I've heard whispers that there's such a thing as MAKING crushed ice. Is this true? You have to give me the recipe for that! I thought I had to use smaller ice cube trays to make the really small ice. I had no idea you could CRUSH it!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

There is also a recipe out there for shaved ice. I no longer have it though so you'll have to find it on your own sorry


----------



## stick

QueenRuby2002 said:


> There is also a recipe out there for shaved ice. I no longer have it though so you'll have to find it on your own sorry


Yea, I don't like my ice with hair on it.


----------



## schnibblehausen

I so want to do this at my local Halloween group's next Make&Take...I'm laughing so hard right now I 'm crying... :'D


----------



## Dr Morbius

I tried this and I didn't know whether to use hot or cold water ( the recipe didn't say) so I used hot. I used metal Ice trays. It hurt when I carried it to the freezer, and I ended up spilling the molten water on my feet. I slipped. When I came to, I noticed I had left the freezer door open and it too was now warm. 

Now, I'm not complaining, I appreciate the thought of sharing the recipe, but I think some sort of warning shouls be in place. I mean, now my short term memory has failed........and what was I gonna say? Oh yea!


I tried this and I didn't know whether to use hot or cold water ( the recipe didn't say) so I used hot. I used metal Ice trays. It hurt when I carried it to the freezer, and I ended up spilling the molten water on my ........


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Doc, you're a hoot


----------



## Copchick

Lol, Doc!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr Morbius said:


> I tried this and I didn't know whether to use hot or cold water ( the recipe didn't say) so I used hot. I used metal Ice trays. It hurt when I carried it to the freezer, and I ended up spilling the molten water on my feet. I slipped. When I came to, I noticed I had left the freezer door open and it too was now warm.
> 
> Now, I'm not complaining, I appreciate the thought of sharing the recipe, but I think some sort of warning shouls be in place. I mean, now my short term memory has failed........and what was I gonna say? Oh yea!
> 
> I tried this and I didn't know whether to use hot or cold water ( the recipe didn't say) so I used hot. I used metal Ice trays. It hurt when I carried it to the freezer, and I ended up spilling the molten water on my ........


:jol:Well kudos to you for even having the wherewithall to use fancy metal trays.....(show off!)


----------



## Dr Morbius

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Well kudos to you for even having the wherewithall to use fancy metal trays.....(show off!)


I learn't it from Alton Brown. Yes, I watch food network. Fat lot of good it did me.


----------



## Aquayne

Do you use vegan water or regular? I have to avoid high fat ice as much as possible.


----------



## Spooklights

Please post the recipe for boiling water soon.....everyone I know says I can't even boil water. I try, but the blowtorch keeps slipping, dang it!


----------



## Hairazor

Spooklights, perhaps you are trying to get it to boil too fast. Maybe you should use a shorter flame on your blowtorch.


----------



## Spooklights

Troll Wizard said:


> _*You are sure on a roll today, scareme! Since you've got a recipe for boiling water, maybe I should share my recipe on
> "How to Make Water from Scratch". *_


 Troll Wizard, is that the "two parts hydrogen to one part oxygen" recipe? If so, it seemed a little complicated to me. I guess I'd better get my water from a bottle.


----------



## Spooklights

Hairazor said:


> Spooklights, perhaps you are trying to get it to boil too fast. Maybe you should use a shorter flame on your blowtorch.


Sorry, Hairazor, but the local Fire Department told me I can't use a blowtorch in my house any more, or they won't come the next time I call.


----------



## Copchick

Does anyone know how to do THIS? I can't imagine how to get that ice around the cherries. Won't the water keep falling off before it freezes on the tree? Dang it, damn complications. I'm so confused!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*shakes head* Only on hauntforum. LOL. You guys are priceless!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> Spooklights, perhaps you are trying to get it to boil too fast. Maybe you should use a shorter flame on your blowtorch.


*Blowtorch + ice = Crème cûbe-lée! Sure to be a low cal treat.*



Copchick said:


> Does anyone know how to do THIS? I can't imagine how to get that ice around the cherries. Won't the water keep falling off before it freezes on the tree? Dang it, damn complications. I'm so confused!


*lmao! Yes mam, you cut the cubes in half, melon scoop the centers then encase the cherry... duh. Don't eat too many of these; you'll be camped out in the bathroom all day.*

Shaved ice not only has less hair but a better texture on the palate. 2:1 mix of O2 and H is the way to go.


----------



## spinwitch

Is this a gluten- free recipe?


----------



## Hairazor

I've heard it said that ice cubes are a staple in a vegetarian diet


----------



## Lord Homicide

I heard two things about "vegetarian" diets:

- Consists of eating anything without a face. Care for an earthworm?
- "Vegetarian" is an old Indian word for "bad hunter"


----------



## Copchick

I think there's something wrong with all of us.


----------



## Sirius

These taste almost exactly like what I've had in fancy restaurants. We made a stew using these and a dark broth we found at the grocery store(made from cola beans and carbonated water. We found several brands.) and served it cold like a gazpacho. It's a big hit!


----------

